# This is what happens when...



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

:lol: This is what happens when you pass out at one of our cattle brandings. :lol:
[But only with your boots ON around 2 teenage girls!]​


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

hahaha funniest thing ive seen all day


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

BaHaHaHa! Toooooo funny!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sweet!!! His eye shadow & nail polish match! Talk about flash!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, this is fantastic xD


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

My brother approves.


----------



## horselover21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha! I love it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Not so tough now, are ya cowboy!  Lol!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Love the eye shadow!!! Hahahahaaaa....


----------



## HanginH (Mar 2, 2012)

He must have been all tuckered out after a long day of branding! He must have been doing twice as much work as everyone else since you guys still had energy to sabatoge him like that!

That is pretty funny though and I think he will be a bit more cautious the next time around!

Have a good one! Looks like Dan did!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Too funny! 

What did he have to say when he woke up with all that? lol

Man I wish I saw his reaction lol


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

He actually passed out from drinking a little too much and having a long day. His reaction was that he threw the stuffed horses everywhere. xD


----------



## CowboyGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I had that same rainbow, stuffed horse!!!!


----------

